# Colubrids > Hognose >  Which do you prefer, male or female hognose?

## Jus1More

I've heard different opinions about how females hoggies are better because they are very food driven, plus they get a lot bigger and thicker..... Then on the flip side, I heard that male hoggies are very docile and have a over all better attitude!! 

I will soon be getting one of those little clowns, but can't decide on sex. 

If you have a hognose or know of a friend with a hognose, which is more preferred and why?  :Snake:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Females are bigger, better feeder and more docile.

Male are docile too but will go in cobra mode being all hissy a lot more often than females will, even worst when you feed them, you also experience a lot more feeding issues with males.

I obviously have to own both since I breed hognose but if I was to own a single one as a pet it would be a female.

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-03-2017),_Jus1More_ (10-03-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

I love my little male with all my heart, but he's difficult to keep on feed, and he's super hissy (which I like).  He hates being handled or interacted with so if you want one to hold I'd say go with a female.

----------

_Jus1More_ (10-03-2017)

----------


## the_rotten1

Same. I love my axanthic boy, but my girls are easier to feed and handle. They're more active and friendly. If I had to choose only one to keep it would definitely be one of my girls.

----------

_Jus1More_ (10-03-2017)

----------


## artgecko

Ditto...I've only owned a male, but had such feeding problems with him that I had to rehome him to someone who raised their own feeders.  He was a great snake, but I never handled him because I wanted to avoid stress so that he would eat (which didn't work lol).

----------

_Jus1More_ (10-03-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

So far I only have one, a male. 

I absolutely adore him. He gets a little hissy at feeding time, but is otherwise extremely docile and chill. He came to me in March as a non-eater who had (to my knowledge) eaten only once in six months and only a few times in a year.  Since making husbandry changes from what his previous owner had set up he ate like a champ, until a refusal which was right before a shed (July). He then ate normally for a while and then refused for three weeks. He now seems back on track and has eaten his last three offerings. 

That being said, I wouldn't trade him for the world but plan to add a female.

----------

_Jus1More_ (10-03-2017)

----------

